
From OS X to Ubuntu - tbassetto
https://nicolas.perriault.net/code/2016/from-osx-to-ubuntu/
======
TheRealDunkirk
I ran Linux on the desktop for 19 years, running many years with all the big
ones, from Slackware to RedHat to SuSE to Gentoo to Ubuntu. Except for gaming,
it was my main OS at work and home for about 15 of those years. I even worked
4 years at a place that used Gentoo for all the mission critical stuff, for a
person who was a prolific contributor.

I finally switched to a MBPr about 3 years ago, and have never been happier.
Except that the hardware prospects seem dim. So I've been contemplating moving
back. The problem is that the great battery life, flawless suspend and resume,
and reliable external display handling of the MBP have forever spoiled me.

For a couple years, I used Gentoo on a Dell laptop, and it was very touchy
about how I shutdown and suspended, lest it get stuck, and need to have the
battery removed to reset it. At one point, in dealing with Xconfig, I even
fried the video card (which Dell covered under warranty). When I read stories,
like this one, about people running Linux on a laptop, I'm very careful to
note the points they make about these things, but nothing I've read makes me
think that any available Linux install is going to do well handling these
things out of the box, and I'm just tired of tweaking kernel settings and
config files to make them work.

If someone could say that some particular laptop works perfectly with some
particular distro of Linux, I'd probably give it another go. I really hold out
hope for Dell's XPS Linux machine, but I read that it has the font display
issues, and so on.

I have a strong suspicion that, at 47 years old, I will put up with whatever
hardware Apple gives me to not have to mess with such things again.

